# Clubs just within 1.5 hrs from Jacksonville?



## Ol' Red (Jan 30, 2008)

Anybody know of one that has openings?  I have a Navy vet friend that is looking for one for turkey season/deer season.  Thanks!

Red


----------



## Son (Feb 6, 2008)

How fast does he drive? 

I'm in SW Ga, Miller/Early counties Ga.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a good one posted in leases now that is 2 hrs from Jaxs.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=174904


----------

